# Shostakovich Complete Symphonies Box (Rudolf Barshai)



## chalkpie

I just scored this sucker for a ridiculous price. Can't wait to dig in!

Anybody else have this and care to comment? Symphony 10 is sounding glorious in my headphones right now and I have a nice buzz on to boot


----------



## samurai

@ Chalkpie, If I might ask, where did you obtain this set from--*Amazon,* perhaps? Have you heard anything about Petrenko coming out with a complete Shostakovich Cycle any time soon?


----------



## bigshot

The Barshai set is usually ridiculously cheap. It was on sale at Amazon.de last week.

Lots of fantastic stuff in that box!


----------



## samurai

@ Bigshot, Thanks, I'll have to take a look at that, as I've been wanting for the longest to acquire a Shostakovich Cycle for my collection.


----------



## techniquest

It is a tremendous set and absolutely worth every penny. IMVHO, you can't get a better 13th or 9th. The only symphony in the set that doesn't _quite_ make it for me is No.7. This is the only symphony cycle that I would consistently recommend above all others.


----------



## chalkpie

So far, this boxset just KILLS! Loving it. A gem.


----------



## bigshot

By the way, the Ives CD you are using as your icon is one of my favorites.


----------



## chalkpie

MTT destroys these masterpieces, and I mean that in the best way imaginable. Its too bad some folks here are still wondering which 5th or 6hth complete Beethoven or Brahms complete symph set and completely ignoring these genius works composed by (probably) the greatest American composer of all time, along with other cats such as Zappa, Copland, Ellington, Carter, Cage, Feldman, Partch, Schuman, etc, etc.

"Thanksgiving and Forefathers Day" is a precursor to the Copland "Americana" sound and is a total masterpiece. Maybe I'll look for it now and post it so folks can become acquainted with this gem.






Follow the link to part II.


----------



## starthrower

I don't think Amazon can beat this price.
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/6324


----------



## realdealblues

I have several sets of the Shostakovich's complete symphonies but I always come back to my Barshai set. I think it's an excellent set. Congrats!


----------



## chalkpie

My personal "album" of the year, along with the $8 amazon download of Sibelius symphonies/Tone Poems with Vanska/Lahti.


----------



## Art Rock

starthrower said:


> I don't think Amazon can beat this price.
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Brilliant+Classics/6324


Presto: 29.20 euro
Amazon.de: 19.99 euro


----------



## Delicious Manager

The Barshai set was, I believe, originally recorded for another (full price) label. I'm not sure what went wrong, but that publication never materialised and the licence to publish went up for grabs. This gave Brilliant Classics the opportunity to acquire the licence and release what has to be the most ridiculously under-priced set of Shostakovich symphonies on the market. Performances, recordings and interpretations are all superb and the versions of Nos 4, 8, 10 and 13 are among the best at ANY price.


----------



## chalkpie

Delicious Manager said:


> The Barshai set was, I believe, originally recorded for another (full price) label. I'm not sure what went wrong, but that publication never materialised and the licence to publish went up for grabs. This gave Brilliant Classics the opportunity to acquire the licence and release what has to be the most ridiculously under-priced set of Shostakovich symphonies on the market. Performances, recordings and interpretations are all superb and the versions of Nos 4, 8, 10 and 13 are among the best at ANY price.


Quoted for truth. This set is a diamond in every aspect. Quite honestly, maybe the only Shosta symphony box most folks will ever need, but of course that is not the case for the hardcore fanatic. BUT, this is the reference set which all others should be judged IMO.


----------



## Art Rock

I just ordered the set from Amazon.de - price had dropped to below 15 euro with free shipping because I included another item. Thanks for the suggestion.q


----------



## Schubussy

Bookmarked this page, I'll buy this soon, y'all have convinced me.


----------



## cwarchc

My wife's bought me this for Christmas, only a few days to wait


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

chalkpie said:


> I just scored this sucker for a ridiculous price. Can't wait to dig in!
> 
> Anybody else have this and care to comment? Symphony 10 is sounding glorious in my headphones right now and I have a nice buzz on to boot


Now you can not get the mp3 version on amazon.


----------



## Pugg

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Now you can not get the mp3 version on amazon.


I do think He found it already.


----------

